# Firewall+aol  dsl ping



## SamyDeluxe (23. August 2001)

Also ich habe mir jetzt die norten firewall gekauft!
So nun auf dem pc drauf funtzt fast nichts mehr ich kann keine seiten im browser mehr öffnen! oder es dauerd eweig lang
wer hat aol +norten firewall und kann mir sagen was ich da machen könnte  das alles funtzt ohne das es probs gibt!!


2 jeder kennt doch das ego shotter game Counter:--  strike!
ich habe ein problem ich habe dsl und habe eine 400 ping auf cs servern warum,?

thx for help


----------



## Moartel (23. August 2001)

Ich habe DSL bei t-offline und Zonealarm als Firewall. IE öffnet sich schnell, t-online.de ist recht schnell da und der Ping bei Q3 (CS spiele ich nicht online) ist bei miesen 100 auf Gamershut und bei 80 auf MOORHUHN (krasse FFA-Server). Ich habe wie die meisten anderen keinen Fastpath.
Das mit IE habe ich auch manchmal, aber wenn das einmal vorbei ist geht alles im Netz schnell. Das wird wohl ein Prob mit dem DFÜ-Netzwerk sein. 

Bei CS solltest du erstmal deine Verbindung für DSL optimieren. Einerseits kannst du im Stup deine Connection einstellen, was dringendst zu empfehlen ist. Zum anderen kannst du auf der Konsole noch weitere und genauere Einstellungen machen. Ich würde mal auf counter-strike.de nachsehen oder da im Forum nachsehen (erst mal gucken, dann selber fragen) wie die optimalen Settings sind. Meistens haben diese Fragen eh schon 20 Leute gestellt, kann also sein dass du ein paar unfreundliche Antworten kriegst wenn du fragst. 
Die Konsole lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, ich habe unter Q3 meinen Ping damit von 130 min. auf 100 Durchschnitt urntergekriegt. Die Lags sind seitdem auch weniger geworden.


----------



## dash (24. August 2001)

Da Du bei AOL ja immer diese tolle Software im Hintergrund laufen haben musst, um online zu sein, kannste vom Ping her bei CS nicht allzuviel erwaren, da die Soft doch schon verdammt störend ist...

Sorry, aber AOL ist auch mit DSL nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet...


----------



## Moartel (24. August 2001)

1. AOL suckt und ist GENERELL nicht zum zocken geeignet. Angeblich gibts aber 2 Einwahlnummern und ein Freund sagt er hat mit einer der beiden immer so Ping 150 bei Q3. Da ist anscheinend ein gehöriger Unterschied.

2. Ich würde es mal mit einem freien DSL-Treiber versuchen. Werde mir selber mal so einen saugen, Zwecks Prozessorbelastung.


----------

